# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Κύμης [Historic photos of Kymi]

## Nicholas Peppas

Old Kymi... who knows how old

Kymi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=23 εγραψα προσφατα τα εξης

_Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην Μικρασιατικη ακτη (1919−1922)_

_ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ_

Το *Ποσειδων*, μικρο πλοιο που θα γινει πολυ γνωστο 18 χρονια αργοτερα στην "παρανομη" μεταφορα Ισραηλιτων στην Παλαιστινη, κανει στις 6 Αυγουστου 1920 ενα απο τα πιο παραξενα δρομολογια της περιοδου. 

Αρχιζοντας απο τον Πειραια, _κανει τον περιπλου της Ευβοιας,_ σταματωντας στην Χαλκιδα, Αιδηψο, Βολο, Σκιαθο, Σκοπελο και Κυμη. _Και μετα απο την Κυμη παει non-stop στην Σμυρνη_!!! Τωρα, αν θελετε, ρωτηστε κανενα Κουμιωτη πια ειναι η πιο παραξενη και απιθανη συνδεση με ατμοπλοιο που ειχε ποτε το λιμανι τους.... Που να το μαντεψουν!!!

19200806 Poseidon.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο καρτ ποστάλ από την Κύμη, μετά από έντονη κακοκαιρία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49726

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49727

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δύο καρτ ποστάλ από την Κύμη, μετά από έντονη κακοκαιρία:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49726
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49727



Μπραβο gtogias!

----------


## kyma202

2 φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι της Κυμης, η μια ειναι το 1937 , δευτερη δειχνει ενα καραβι το οποιο φορτωνει λιγνιτη...Και η τριτη φωτογραφια δειχνει το λιμανι σημερα με τον ριχτη που σωζεται...Στο βαθος επανω στον λοφο το μπεζ κτηριο ειναι η ΑΕΝ Πλοιαρχων Κυμης...
n1250245221_72542_5948.jpg

n1250245221_72666_8973.jpg

DSCN0679A.jpg

----------

